# todays freebe



## spoker (Dec 23, 2014)

listed on cl for 10 bucks guy says it was my grandmothers ridden about 5 times,nubs still on tires,he says come get it ill give it to ya,came with owners maual and showroom catalog,serial number1338653,guy thoyght it might be 1973








 show room catalog didnt come out that good but ya get the idea,soooooo next spring a little detail and down the road he goes for about a 50 dollar bill!!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 24, 2014)

GOL!

My buddy got not quite as good a buy, but a great mint Univega (Miyata) mixte for $125 on CL.  
He rebuilt it to this upright for his wife.


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2014)

kool i guess there great for guys nor gals,the bike i got is almost as nice as my 2 nos tourests!!


----------

